# 1976 Yamaha IT 400



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2009)

I am considering a 1976 yamaha IT 400 that i want to put on the road. the bike has a tail light, speedo, head light but no break indicator, no signals or mirrors.

Does anyone have suggestions or ideas on how to get this bike road worthy?

Im in oregon now and looked at their laws. Sounds like i just need one mirror, signals and a break light.

?? thanks.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 24, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I am considering a 1976 yamaha IT 400 that i want to put on the road. the bike has a tail light, speedo, head light but no break indicator, no signals or mirrors.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions or ideas on how to get this bike road worthy?
> 
> ...



Not sure about Oregons law, but if the bike was titled as a street bike you should be able to get away w/ hand signals...Not that I wuold even try w/ the idiots that are on the road today...If you pick up a Rocky Mt. catalog or go to thier website you should be able to get everything you need...


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2009)

i see the ryco turn signal kit. Would that work on this old bike? They dont advertise it to but that dosent mean much...

http://www.rockymountainatv.com/pro...&webCatId=20&prodFamilyId=20073#vehicleSelect


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW $210 :jawdrop:...Been a while since I put lights on a bike...If you give those guys a call they will give you all the info you need...Great people to deal w/...

I will check w/ a guy I work w/ and see if he has anything laying around...


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2009)

Hay thanks!


----------



## PES+ (Apr 24, 2009)

*Don't know Oregon law but*

Every state I have done this in required a battery to keep lights on if the bike stalls......one state had the length of time the lights had to stay lit.....think it was NH.

NH was a pain with tires too....would not inspect any knobbies DOT approved or not.


----------



## Biker Dude (Apr 25, 2009)

You could get a set of bullet turn signals off of feebay for $25 or so but if your bike never had a brake light you might have to replace the tail light housing with one that can accommodate 2 circuits and then rig a brake light switch from some other bike.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 25, 2009)

Well do you think 1000 is a good deal for a good runner?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 76 Yamaha XT500 that is mint. It didn't come with the turn signals from the factory, it had an option for it but for what ever reason mine didn't have them. But here in Indiana I was legal to ride using hand signals.


Here is a site that tells the laws for your state.

http://home.ama-cycle.org/amaccess/laws/result.asp?state=or


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 26, 2009)

The IT was a good dirtbike.....but that was 33 years back, I wouldnt think it would make much of a road commuter and by modern standards its got nothing in the way of brakes or suspension for playing in the dirt. 

I dont know about your situation but it would have to be pretty wonderful for me to pay that kind of money for one.

The IT's had a habit once they got a few to many hour on them the keyway for the flywheel would start to fail and the ignition would advance. The bike would run REALLY well until they blew there mechanical brains out.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder if the lights from a dead DT360 would bolt right on.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 27, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Well do you think 1000 is a good deal for a good runner?



Me thinks not. Aren't there other alternatives than a 33 year old bike?


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 27, 2009)

Well i dont know if im gonna get the bike, he wants 900.

I did pick up a 1985 j10 jeep truck with a 360 and a 727torqflight for 380.00 today!

It needs a cam so the guy sais so tomorrow im gonna slap a distributor cap on her and see what happens.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 27, 2009)

Those AMC motors (290-401)are famous for eating cam bearings, they starve for oil, bad design. It wouldn't surprise me if it has a bad cam and bearings. Me and the old man has had about every V8 AMC has offered between the 2 of us. The motors 343, 390 and 401 were screamers. There is like 33 pounds between the 290 and 390.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 28, 2009)

I got it running with minimal effort today.. I think the cam is bad, the #2 rockers where about to come off their studs so i think that is what the problem with that was.

now i am trying to get the thing to accelerate and not die. After 3 houres of carb cleaning, meterng rods, and timing i have made alittle head way. But the thing still wants to fall on its face when you touch the gas...


----------



## 056 kid (May 1, 2009)

Well she runs like a top now. just needed some bigger jets..


----------



## 056 kid (May 3, 2009)

Well... i rolled my j 10 last friday and watched it burn..

had to walk a long way home....


----------



## IndyIan (May 13, 2009)

Well I hoped you learned something on your walk home... (driving like a dummy gets expensive!)

If you are still looking at the IT400 you might want to know that all the IT bikes were for offroad enduro racing. So getting it plated for onroad use might be a pain. Figure out everything you need to do before you start buying parts. 
I would look for a 250 four stroke, something like an XL250, has enough power to keep up with 55mph road traffic and sips gas, and is really 248 cc so you get a cheaper insurance rate. 
Ian


----------

